# Sticky  Post Tricks of the Plumbing Trade Here.



## Squench

Speaking of tricks...anybody ever try to patch a small tear hole in a lead bend?


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Squench said:


> Speaking of tricks...anybody ever try to patch a small tear hole in a lead bend?


I just cut them out and replace lead bends.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Garbage disposal jammed up, can't find that disposal wrench. use a basin wrench to free it up, get the jaws to lock on impeller and with a few quick turns, it should be no longer jammed up.


----------



## a1plumbingyakim

Ron The Plumber said:


> Garbage disposal jammed up, can't find that disposal wrench. use a basin wrench to free it up, get the jaws to lock on impeller and with a few quick turns, it should be no longer jammed up.


or the allan wrench in your bag?? lol


----------



## gitnerdun

Tricks are well earned and I don't share many, so if you are a customer or competition of mine, please don't read

Kitchen sink stopped? Try filling the disposer side halfway. Hold the stopper in the other compartment firmly closed. Now turn on the disposer and let it force the water thru the blockage. I can't tell you how many times this works. I have talked many a customer thru this on the phone, and even recieved tips in the mail.

Basin wrench turns a hard to get to shutt-off

A hand bilge pump to remove water from wherever

Small inflater to blow water from a low pipe for repair

Cut the end off a closet auger and it now works in a tub drain, and alot of other drains

They make skinny shovels for small pipes 

There are some that I am willing to share.............maybe after a couple beers I'll share more:whistling


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Use a wet vac to remove water out of a copper line quicky so you can solder up that joint, no bread needed. Maynot be so good under a house though.

Drain water out of the service line by disconnecting the meter nipple on house side of it, this is good for under house work since water will flow to meter box, not so good if there is a PRV vavle attached though.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

*Old Wax*

Want to remove remains of the old wax off the bottom of the toilet fast likem after you have removed all you can with a putty knife? 

Use your tourch, melt and wipe it clean.


----------



## sparkie5

That goofy looking basin wrench sounds real handy. I'll keep that in mind.

Thanks for sharing the tips!


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Forgot to tape that closet flange up before the painters came and now there is paint spay all over the top, no need to muscle with a scrapper and sand cloth to make that a clean surface for set.

Attach a good wire brush to your cordless drill, spray paint will come off in secs flat.


----------



## a1plumbingyakim

a hacksaw blade will fit in your sawzall....hard to reach areas be careful though...not real durable


----------



## Squench

When lifting water heaters onto a stand, take a tie-down strap and wet the middle portion. Snap out the excess and wrap around the heater at knee height, pull to snug and lift. It works! Your back will thank you for it. Helps to wear tough gloves.


----------



## Thomas

*A better way to clean copper fittings*

Tired of cleaning copper fittings by hand with your fitting brush?
Cut off the handle with a hack saw and insert into the chuck of your battery drill


----------



## Double-A

For the water heater lift, I use a motorcycle tie-down strap and just hook the hook to the other hook.

The 'other hook' is placed in burner access opening or to another strap wrapped around the lower part of the heater that is cinched up tightly (like squench is suggesting). The loop is placed over my head with one arm trough the loop. This lets me use my legs exclusively for the lift. 

Stand up straight and lean back slightly and set the heater on the stand. Takes more time to type this out than it does to set the heater on the stand.


----------



## gitnerdun

Cut those closet bolts with bolt cutters before you install them. Measure and practice, it beats that little mini hack.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Use the handle of your channel locks to tighten up your chrome shower arms, stick handle inside the arm and tighten up, or use other related tools to accomplish the same task.


----------



## smellslike$tome

Ron The Plumber said:


> Use a wet vac to remove water out of a copper line quicky so you can solder up that joint, no bread needed. Maynot be so good under a house though.
> 
> About a month or so ago a guy calls me about an hour before dark on a Saturday to repair a busted water line. He and his buddy had been trying to sweat about a 3" piece of 1/2" copper, which was vertical, with a coupling on either end. He said they had been at it all day but couldn't get the lower coupling to take the solder (but they could'nt figure out why). I had told him on the phone that Saturday service call was double the norm and for his location would be $98 to get me out to look at it. After I looked at it and heard his story I charged him my standard charge of $199 for that repair (no extra for Saturday only on the call out charge). He authorized the work, I got my stuff and went to work. I cut out about a 6" gap in the copper, including both couplings, inserted a 20" supply tube into the lower part of the copper to dip out the water, re-fitted the pipe, sweated the joints, turned on the water, and was finished in about 20 minutes. The looks on their faces was priceless (I could'nt help but sneak a peek when I dipped out the water with the supply tube)! I kept waiting for him to complain about the price so I could hit him with that old "2 hammer taps $2, knowing where to tap $2000" story but he took it pretty well and did'nt whine at all so I did'nt make him feel any worse.
> 
> Wet vacs are great for toilets too, so that when you pull them you don't slosh water everywhere. Or if you are just doing a minor rebuild on a tank you don't let that last 1/2 inch of water run out when you remove the ballcock.
> 
> 
> 
> Squench said:
> 
> 
> 
> When lifting water heaters onto a stand, take a tie-down strap and wet the middle portion. Snap out the excess and wrap around the heater at knee height, pull to snug and lift. It works! Your back will thank you for it. Helps to wear tough gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU!* wish I had known of this a long time ago (kinda like dipping water out of a copper line with a supply tube :whistling )! I always just "rassel 'em" up on the stand. The 40s are not so bad but I can never get a good grip on the 50s. I have 2 50s sitting outside that are going in tomorrow and I WILL BE DOING IT YOUR WAY!
> 
> 
> 
> gitnerdun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut those closet bolts with bolt cutters before you install them. Measure and practice, it beats that little mini hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does'nt buggar up the threads so that the nuts don't want to start?
> 
> By the way, under the heading of things never to do! Never cut off your water closet bolts with an angle grinder! If you do you will embed the metal filings in the porcelan. If you should ignore my advice and do it anyway, I had pretty good results removing them by lightly rubbing it with sand cloth. I am also told of a product I think is called iron out but since it only took once for me to learn this lesson I'm not sure if this works or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Ron The Plumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the handle of your channel locks to tighten up your chrome shower arms, stick handle inside the arm and tighten up, or use other related tools to accomplish the same task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extra tape on the threads and don't over tighten or the handle of your c-locks can egg out the shower head end.
> 
> Same when tightening any threaded fitting. If it takes a threaded nipple, go ahead and put one in a couple of turns just dry, easy to take back out after the other end is tight and will keep you from egging out the spot where your pipe wrench was at.
Click to expand...


----------



## gitnerdun

You cut the bolt after you have the nut on it. Then you back the nut off, it does take a little practice.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

smellslike$tome said:


> Extra tape on the threads and don't over tighten or the handle of your c-locks can egg out the shower head end.


Tape and then pipe over the tape, garanteed to seal the first time around.


----------



## Squench

When working on a faucet or valve that has size-specific o-rings _and you don't have the specific size_ remove the o-ring and teflon tape around the 'race' or groove the ring sits in, a couple times. Replace the ring, grease it and forget it!
Never had a callback on one yet.

Hey smell$ let me know how the strap works out for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Brass Craft angle stop not shutting off all the way, no need to replace the entire stop, just replace the inners with the inners from a new brass craft angle stop, fast fix if the valve body is in good shape.


----------



## stp57

HD sells composite shims. They would hold up longer than wood.
Steve



Plumbermurrieta said:


> If you have a toilet flange that needs to be anchored to slab, but there's too much crete missing, or is too grainy to bite the screw threads, hammer slivers of wood in there as tight as you can.or still ask for a plumber contractor for it


----------



## KenPlumbsRight

*Too Funny*

You should take that comedy on the road!


----------



## baumeister

do you know any good sites to learn about sizing


----------



## 3 Ts Plumbing

need to get a pvc fitting apart or pipe out of a fitting. Doesnt matter how long its been glued,days, years. cut 1" away from hub you are trying to save, turn torch on low and heat the inside all the way around(will turn black). then grab it with your channel locks and start twisting, it will peel away from its bond. get it too hot and it will tear. not hot enough and it will not bend and twist. takes a lil practice, but can save the day in a pinch, or save from ripping out good plumbing.:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

3 T said:


> need to get a pvc fitting apart or pipe out of a fitting. Doesnt matter how long its been glued,days, years. cut 1" away from hub you are trying to save, turn torch on low and heat the inside all the way around(will turn black). then grab it with your channel locks and start twisting, it will peel away from its bond. get it too hot and it will tear. not hot enough and it will not bend and twist. takes a lil practice, but can save the day in a pinch, or save from ripping out good plumbing.:thumbsup:


Just get one of these.


----------



## Smatt

gitnerdun said:


> Cut those closet bolts with bolt cutters before you install them. Measure and practice, it beats that little mini hack.


Just use the Sioux chief plastic bolts they come in lengths they hold up 2 500 pounds a piece. When cutting you will be pleased at a reduced effort as well as they are easy to remove.


----------



## Smatt

Jayrek said:


> I cant believe you guys did not say this.
> 
> Tired of making a mess with your pvc purple primer.
> 
> 1)Take a decent sized cardboard box w/ no big holes.
> 2)Keep can in box.
> 3) When you remove dauber, give it a quick snap of the wrist to shake off the excess.
> 4)No mess. Except what is in the box.


A full can of primer will last me for months. I will save an old can and will pour in as needed from a full can and snap my brush in the can as I only pour in about an inch. I will also tape my glue and primer together for added stability as this makes it easier when running sewers. One complete rig.


----------



## Smatt

I saw an article about cleaning a water heater with a teflon tape cover, that is clever.however,keep it clean from the start. Cover it with a rag or towel. No homeowner wants to pay the price for a new water heater plus instalation only to have it covered with solder snot.


----------



## Smatt

Ron The Plumber said:


> Find a kink in 1-1/4 or 1-1/2 Wirsbo Pex no way to cut it out and fix it.
> 
> Use a torch, heat it only, don't burn it, pipe will turn clear, it will return to it's factory shape, let cool.


1996 the sales rep. Said then when it gets clear or translucent it is stronger than it was normally. I do not know if when it is annealed it may affect it's flexability. Do you know?


----------



## Smatt

When I rough in I will use a nail set to to hold pipes in vertical applications. I will wedge thenailset against the pipe and top plate. It is also nice to drive nails up to grab with your nail puller, this is always the case after you sharpen your drill bits only to find the only nail. The nail set is handy to shim copper pipes to solder. It may also be used to drive into the side of a joist to temperarily hold pipe in the ceiling.


----------



## Smatt

Double-A said:


> Called a Tube Talon by Sioux Chief. Used to hang all types of tubing. because it grips the O.D. so well, it makes removing a Shark Bite fitting easy.


We call them "J" hoohs here. I hate the ones with the aluminum nails


----------



## jps614

*Another way to remove a sharkbite*

Take a six inch piece of 12 ga. electrical wire, not the romex, but the white or the black by itself, twist it around the copper piping and spin it tight. slide it down to the top of the plastic release on the fitting and push down. it pops right off. And just in case you were wondering I found that out on a friday night at 10 pm. :furious:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

jps614 said:


> Take a six inch piece of 12 ga. electrical wire, not the romex, but the white or the black by itself, twist it around the copper piping and spin it tight. slide it down to the top of the plastic release on the fitting and push down. it pops right off. And just in case you were wondering I found that out on a friday night at 10 pm. :furious:



???


----------



## Tinstaafl

MALCO.New.York said:


> ???


For removing shark bites.


----------



## William James

They make plastic clips for that!
And channel locks work too.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Have you ever found a leak while doing a flood test on an ABS sewer, and the inspector is due to show up in the next 5 min ?

Happened to me. I had a small weeping leak on a 4"combo and didn't have time to cut it out before the inspection.
So I used my torch to heat up a chisel and melt the leak closed. 
Work like a charm ! 
Passed inspection and then made a proper fix after the inspector signed off.


----------



## kcremodeling

When installing new water shut off main, use a piece of 1/2" pex to shove down the main line. Plug the end of the pex with your thumb and pull out. This will draw all the water out of the line and allow you to sweat your joint.


----------



## WorkN

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Just get one of these.


Where were all you guys when I was first starting out?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Reading pa

gitnerdun said:


> I would only do this if there were no other option or a repipe is in the near future. Just curious, how does code say you can't?


Is it in the code book for HACK PLUMBING


----------



## Kaw

AJX4 said:


> And I know exactly this situation; idiot trim guy shoots a nail through the trim board right above the bottom plate and you cannot cut into the plate or access from underneath to do a 2 coupling repair. Cutting out the 2by4 would be nice but if your' pulln the toilet or moving a cabinet, against a tub with no way for a sawsnall or minihack, you improvise. fear of causing a fire can also be a consideration when dealing with pvc in the mix. I've never done your method but I can see where the event could play out and be better than some plumbers actually solder. Improper method is seen too much in my area and those ringed solder connections is just poor makeup of the joint, contamination or too lazy to sand. I ever catch a plumber not sanding pipe or fittings because their new I'm firing them on the spot. My guys know better than that nonsense BS.


In an absolute emergency, I have stuck a saddle valve into a pin hole leak. Hate those things for normal use but can temp. stop a leak so I can give them a full repipe bid.


----------



## plumbermug

3 T said:


> need to get a pvc fitting apart or pipe out of a fitting. Doesnt matter how long its been glued,days, years. cut 1" away from hub you are trying to save, turn torch on low and heat the inside all the way around(will turn black). then grab it with your channel locks and start twisting, it will peel away from its bond. get it too hot and it will tear. not hot enough and it will not bend and twist. takes a lil practice, but can save the day in a pinch, or save from ripping out good plumbing.:thumbsup:


buy a ****ing socket saver dude and quit wasting your time


----------



## plumbermug

Kaw said:


> in the never ending search for "work smarter, not harder", i have been looking for the best tool, method for holding compression straight stops while tightening. been using crescent wrench w/ 15/16 wrench, was using 11/16 but not all bodies of the stops are uniform. of course i need something that will not scratch the finish. just looking to overstock the toolbag with tools i want but not always need.
> thanks, plumber turned poopchaser service tech.


Rigid, "one stop-wrench" with a crescent wrench and you're in business


----------



## darrenM

:thumbup:


----------



## darrenM

Ron The Plumber said:


> Find a kink in 1-1/4 or 1-1/2 Wirsbo Pex no way to cut it out and fix it.
> 
> Use a torch, heat it only, don't burn it, pipe will turn clear, it will return to it's factory shape, let cool.


the wirsbo rep here in vancouver showed me this trick, works great!


----------



## Squench

Rusted out toilet trip lever? Don't have a gold finish right hander on your truck? Take a pop-up assy connector and tighten it down to the remaining bit of arm left then pick a hole


----------



## DemRem

Anytime I'm working with flexible hose type tubing (or this'd probably work with pex) and need to get it in a real tight spot (like the hole for the fuel line on my chainsaw) I cut it at a sharp angle so it makes a point and you would be amazed how much easier it is to push through.

I keep a funnel and some of the clear tubing in my plumbing box (like a beer bong type thing) Rather than hold up a bucket to a pipe after cutting it I wire the funnel to the pipe and let the hose take the water into the bucket. It's also great for really tight area that a bucket would never fit into.

Came across this a while back....Homemade jetsw3t http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/plumbworker/jetsweat2.jpg this is from another website...there are actually a few additions to this guys design that would make it better


----------



## MarkJames

Does this qualify?

To remove a Moen cartridge without a puller, use the white plastic cap on the new one to give the old one a turn to loosen the seal. Then remember to open the valve (break the vacuum) before you pull it with your pliers.


----------



## flashheatingand

Trying to thread a long piece of black iron pipe (or galvy) into a fitting? We know how it can be hard to line up the pipe with the fitting. Simply bring a 6-12 inch nipple, that will easily thread to the fitting. Now, you will have a better idea of what kind of angle you will need while trying to get the threads started on the long pipe.

I just figured that one out over the week end. Is this old-hat?


----------



## rex

flashheatingand said:


> Trying to thread a long piece of black iron pipe (or galvy) into a fitting? We know how it can be hard to line up the pipe with the fitting. Simply bring a 6-12 inch nipple, that will easily thread to the fitting. Now, you will have a better idea of what kind of angle you will need while trying to get the threads started on the long pipe.
> 
> I just figured that one out over the week end. Is this old-hat?



You just won the battle :thumbsup:


----------



## Squench

Trying to remove a tub drain spud that is corroded, almost always breaks the little cross, if is not broken on arrival. Use a T handle meter key. It fits perfectly, (and if not a little bending fits it in) and it grabs the little nubs left over. This one didnt even have nubs and it still works.


----------



## TDPlumber

gitnerdun said:


> Cut those closet bolts with bolt cutters before you install them. Measure and practice, it beats that little mini hack.


I used to do this until I found a mini pair of bolt cutters made by Knipex. After toilet set just snip m off licitly split.


----------



## Squench




----------



## skillman

If it works why not .


----------



## Marven

I'm not a plumber but here's one. For fixing a leaky water heater cleanout spigot screw on a $1 cap made for garden a hose.

For installing a water line on a 600 pound Sub Zero refrigerator, buy a 10 foot braided water line and drill through the floor and make your connection in the basement. As fridge is moved into place, person in basement pulls in line. Store in between joists.


----------



## plummen

I always found getting my help to show up was a serious trick in itself!:laughing:


----------



## pzeiler

plummen said:


> I always found getting my help to show up was a serious trick in itself!:laughing:


Now the trick to make 'em show? We all want to know...

The only trick would be money....but sometimes that doesn't even work..


----------



## KermieB

A little dirty oil off the bottom of your old truck's engine will cover up a hicky on you neck...





...that your wife didn't make.


----------



## Squench

Ever run into a rusted out pop up ball rod? I keep some on the truck, but always try this first to save my stock. And sometimes I just don't have the right size. If they are too old they can split, but most of the time this works.


----------



## madmax718

I use self clumping kitty litter on toilet removals. Add in 2 cups gets all the water in the trap. Scoop out what you can (unless replacing toilet). sprinkle a cup into the tank too, only if your replacing the tank. Otherwise it can get messy.


----------



## Tinstaafl

madmax718 said:


> Otherwise it can get messy.


Seems to me a wet vac would be a lot less messy than wet kitty litter...


----------



## Squench

Wet vac also good for catching the glug glug when replacing w/h gas control valves and elements. Only had issues once or twice over the years, once when the element had ruptured/exploded and wouldn't come out the hole and I had to break it off inside (now if it doesn't come out first try I put it back in and drain) and once on a whirlpool elect when, I saw the 1 3/8 element sticker and thought "ok so what?" so what indeed all others are 1 1/4 but I didn't know it yet. What a pain oddball reverse thread thermocouple and oddball elements hate whirlpool


----------



## Anti-wingnut

madmax718 said:


> I use self clumping kitty litter on toilet removals. Add in 2 cups gets all the water in the trap. Scoop out what you can (unless replacing toilet). sprinkle a cup into the tank too, only if your replacing the tank. Otherwise it can get messy.





Tinstaafl said:


> Seems to me a wet vac would be a lot less messy than wet kitty litter...


A guy has to keep his edge. If he followed your advice he would have to change his avator to just plain Max718.


----------



## avenge

Best trick I've learned about plumbing.....hire a plumber.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

avenge said:


> Best trick I've learned about plumbing.....hire a plumber.


It's a lot cheaper to do it before you try to do it yourself, you save the aggravation fee.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tinstaafl said:


> Seems to me a wet vac would be a lot less messy than wet kitty litter...


I bought a bucket vac just for that purpose.


----------



## madmax718

You still have to dump the wet vac. And now you have a wet... vac. With poop water. Which now you have to clean. or have it slosh around. And then let dry. otherwise it will grow mold. And its clumping kitty litter!

I've also used a travel john (its a nylon mesh filled with diaper crystals in a barf bag basically). Take it out, drop it in with mesh. In 1 min, it will soak up all the water. 

Just costs more to use than clumping kitty litter.

We get a lot of odd folks in NY. I guess Im one of them. One guy I worked with loved smashing toilets. Just didn't make sense, makes a huge mess, with shards of pieces everwhere, and water everywhere. Just.. nasty. He'd demo the toilet before the rest of the bathroom.


----------



## madmax718

TNTSERVICES said:


> I bought a bucket vac just for that purpose.


You mean one of those 5 gallon bucket attachments? I never thought of that for some reason. Does it work well?


----------



## onmywayup

I can't tell you how many times I've fixed a slow or clogged drain by plugging up all the other drains in the room and putting a shop vac over the drain in the sink with a work glove wrapped around the joint to make a good seal. 

Sucks the clog back out the way it came in, and beats the crap out of snaking a line more times than not.


----------



## TNTRenovate

madmax718 said:


> You mean one of those 5 gallon bucket attachments? I never thought of that for some reason. Does it work well?


Works awesome!


----------



## TNTRenovate

madmax718 said:


> You still have to dump the wet vac. And now you have a wet... vac. With poop water. Which now you have to clean. or have it slosh around. And then let dry. otherwise it will grow mold. And its clumping kitty litter!
> 
> I've also used a travel john (its a nylon mesh filled with diaper crystals in a barf bag basically). Take it out, drop it in with mesh. In 1 min, it will soak up all the water.
> 
> Just costs more to use than clumping kitty litter.
> 
> We get a lot of odd folks in NY. I guess Im one of them. One guy I worked with loved smashing toilets. Just didn't make sense, makes a huge mess, with shards of pieces everwhere, and water everywhere. Just.. nasty. He'd demo the toilet before the rest of the bathroom.


I would bet that the water in the toilet is cleaner than most light switches.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

*Post Tricks Of The Plumbing Trade Here.*

I use a suction gun for the water in the toilet. It's small and I don't waste a vac on it.


----------



## avenge

Tinstaafl said:


> Seems to me a wet vac would be a lot less messy than wet kitty litter...


Ya I have 5 shop vacs, no cats and zero kitty litter.

I have pussy close by but I don't make it poop and pee in a box.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I use a suction gun for the water in the toilet. It's small and I don't waste a vac on it.


I bought the bucket vac at HD with an extended warranty.


----------



## hydromechanic

Strap wrench for slip couplings in tight spaces


----------



## ShadowLynx

Keep a couple 5' sections of fence posts from an old galvanized link fence in the truck to use as a strong arm. Simply slip the the steel tubes over the handle of your pipe wrenches to out muscle those rusted couplings. They are lighter and easier to use than black pipes.


----------



## DemRem

Recently used a windshield cut out tool to remove a sink and it worked awesome, even despite the fact that it had to cut through the toughest construction adhesive (somebody used that rather than regular silicone to glue down the sink).
Ultrawiz is the best and get various lengths of blades to go with it









Also recently converted a paintball CO2 tank (which I refill using a 5lb tank) into a drain cleaner. 1000psi seems to be quite effective on clogs. Obviously it's not good for every situation and you must use it carefully haha :clap: BTW I thought I'd mention that the remote line for the tank has a valve to control the flow just in case anybody is freaking out after reading this :laughing:


----------

